# برنامج لتحويل اكسل الى اوتوكاد



## مجدى فتحى حسن (11 يوليو 2008)

برنامج لتحويل اكسل الى اوتوكاد



rapiddxf4.0
الشركة delicad.com


----------



## وائل ابو محمد (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم و جزاكم اله خيرا


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (15 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز اذا امكن ان ترشدني الى كيفية الحصول عليه او ان ترفقه ، مع اعطاء شرح لطريقة استخدامه مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرجو رفع البرنامج يا أخى


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
ان ترفق البرنامج او توضح كيفية الحصول عليه


----------



## mostafammy (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ياريت ترفع البرنامج


----------



## odwan (29 يوليو 2009)

رفع الله قدرك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم شكرا لك


----------



## eng_hatmido (2 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف الانسان ده كداااااااااااب


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (19 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ م/مجدى فتحى انتة عملت فى القرية الذكية وتعرف م/ اشرف علية رحمة اللة انا م/ عبد العزيز الشرقاوى (شركة لاند ماستر)ارجو التواصل للاطمنان عليك


----------



## محمداختيار (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
أرحب بانضمامي اليكم وأرجوالمساعدة في تأمين برنامج للتحويل من الأكسل الى الأتوكاد وبالعكس مع الشرح بطريقة الأستخدام علماأن الجهاز المساحي الذي أستخدمه هو جهاز لايكا واذا أمنتم برنامج tgo فلكم مني جزيل الشكر 0


----------



## mostafammy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فين البرنامج يا أستاذى الفاضل


----------



## لاوى2000 (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## لاوى2000 (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمودحنفي (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم شكرا لك*​


----------



## الملك المفقود (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
بس وين الملفات المرفقة


----------



## مهندس عبدالتواب (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اتمني ان تكون جميعا بخير ويا ريت البرنامج يتحمل


----------



## NOORALDIN (13 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرجو رفع البرنامج يا أخى*​


----------



## وائل ابو محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [*9* (*permalink*)]عبدالرازق القزاز 
عضو
















*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم شكرا لك*​
رقم المشاركة : [*9* (*permalink*)]عبدالرازق القزاز 
عضو















*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم شكرا لك*​
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرأ جزيلا على هذا البرنامج:56:


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر لسيادتكم و يا ريت serial number للبرنامج


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

بالله عليكم وين السيريال أو كراك للبرنامج


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

لو أحد من حضراتكم معه السيريال للبرنامج برجاء إرساله الى [email protected] و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر على المجهود العظيم.


----------



## omran1955 (3 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (4 يونيو 2010)

أرجو إرفاق البرنامج


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (27 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز اذا امكن ان ترشدني الى كيفية الحصول عليه او ان ترفقه ، مع اعطاء شرح لطريقة استخدامه


----------



## خالد حميدي (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شعبان شحاته سعد (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## soso elmasry (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا بس هو البرنامج فين بقي


----------



## حسين المسيري (14 فبراير 2011)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (14 فبراير 2011)

ياعم ارفع البرنامج


----------



## adham elmalah (16 فبراير 2011)

اية يا عم هو كلام


----------



## amir96 (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لقد حملت الملف واستفدت منه كثيرا شكرا لكم


----------



## عبود طة (12 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه ازاي يتم اكسل الي اتوكاد دة ودة شيء تاني


----------



## engero (12 مارس 2011)

فين البرنامج لو سمحت


----------



## engero (12 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت قم برفع البرنامج وجزاك الله خير
وارجو الا يتم التجريح فكلنا مسلمين ولله الحمد فمن ابتغ العزة فى غير دين الله اذله


----------



## engero (12 مارس 2011)

لقد حملت البرنامج جزاك الله كل خير
يا جماعة ينفع تربط اى برنامج باى برنامج
على سبيل المثال ودى كل الناس عرفاها
autocad to sap
excel to sap
autocad to etap
etap to excel
excel to access
word to excel
autocad to excel
and so more..............................................


----------



## alsadaf2007 (30 مارس 2011)

اين البرنامج يا اخي


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

يااخي اين البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام رحمون (1 أبريل 2011)

يمكن ذلك تحويل النقاط من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد بشرط يكون معاه برنامج كوفاديس covadise


----------



## os m (2 أبريل 2011)

فين البرنامج


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اين هذا البرنامج جزاك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## hosh123 (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يا شباب أدخلوا على الرابط ده وهتلاقوا معادلة تفى بالغرض 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232898.html


----------



## كريم شمس (2 مايو 2012)

السرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال :13:


----------



## كبل (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك بس انا اطلعة على صفحة البرنامج وهو غير مجاني
وهذا هو الرابطhttp://www.delicad.com/anglais/rapiddxf4.php​


----------

